# Minimize Shedding



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey everyone. Ella is now 8 months old and in the last couple of weeks we have had a massive increase of shedding. Before anyone even thinks it, yes I did expect it with a golden retriever. I know that there is no way to eliminate it. My question is, is there a way to minimize or reduce the shedding? Not a huge deal if its not possible, but thought I would at least ask.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Comb often...comb enough that the comb slides through the coat without getting stuck...
She will lose the coat anyway...combing just allows you to control when and where it falls! (well to some degree!)

You may find that a rake like this:

Amazon.com: Master Grooming Tools Rubber Ergonomic Double Row Undercoat Pet Rake with 39 Black Steel Pins: Pet Supplies

gets tons of coat off her faster then a brush or a comb during the big shedding season.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Use a slicker.... and brush that coat every night.


----------

